# Bill Hays Hammer Takedown slingshot.



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I was in a conversation (texting) will Bill and was telling him I'm a target shooter strictly. And that I own many of his great slingshots. But for purely target shooting what would be his choice this is it. And he was right. This slingshot is extremely accurate . I think it's because when you grip it it fits in your hand like a handgun grip very stable. I highly recommend this for target shooters. Fantastic slingshot. Thank you Master Hays????


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Love that design!


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I like the design also.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

So you're the lucky one. I saw the yt video and it looked sweet. Congrats!!

Todd


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Bills' ? Nice ...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes Bills Hammer Takedown Slingshot.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Does it have the built in ammo dispenser?


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Very nice.

Actually I recently had kubys of the Czech republic make me one.

For which I obtained via "Renovate Leather" from e-bay 12 mm lead shot.

Banded up with my triple TBG set, and an e-shot pouch, lets just say, whether with the 12 mm shot; or my usual much heavier shot; it shoots like a dream come true.

Much as I fully expect yours does Sir.

Cheers Allan


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

M.J said:


> Love that design!


 :yeahthat:


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> So you're the lucky one. I saw the yt video and it looked sweet. Congrats!!
> 
> Todd


Can you please give us a link? I have no idea what OP is talking about...


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Nevermind...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Merged the two topics...

I keep coming back to look at the Hammer. I really, really want one!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I wonder how Bill would feel if I made my own version of this


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Ammo Dispenser?! The heck you say?! I love that design.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Metropolicity said:


> I wonder how Bill would feel if I made my own version of this


I don't think he'd mind, it's in the templates section.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

You should order one MJ , I was able to put 10 shots 3/8 steel in a 1 inch grouping in 2 1/4 in circle at ten meters. Really accurate.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

M.J said:


> Metropolicity said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how Bill would feel if I made my own version of this
> ...


hmm..I have a metal fork from a Dankung modular design, all I need is a handle...


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I am sure Metro that Mr Hays would not mind.
Given he put the template on the forum.

Likewise for any others; I do know from my own purchase, that kubys of the Czech republic does make these to an exceptionally high standard of craftsmanship.
Given I now own one myself.

So zero kickback to me, and contact him yourself okay.

As he is on the forum, and reads and writes perfect English.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

A great design....a good solid pistol grip and lowish forks. It scores not only from an accuracy point of view but also that this configuration seems to be the best for anyone pulling heavy bands. In practice it has become the only type of SS that I shoot.

Brilliant take-down facility and I like the ammo storage.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ummm ruthiexxxx, so do I, hence why I got kubys to make me one.

Never ever thinking that he would throw in another such a beautiful natural along for the ride here.
So I received a Mr. Bill Hays Hammer copy; and a wonderful Natural for the price of the copy.

Lucky guy that I rarely am, with a wonderfully short, but thick, natural; which fits my hand like a glove, and shoots perfectly.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the review.

This one was somewhat of a "buggaboo" to finish.... as many had seen I test shot this slingshot and it handled and felt real nice, and I felt all that was needed was to polish it up. Well after applying finish and polishing, it just didn't feel quite right... so I took off almost all the polish and gave it a more "distressed military" look... and then it felt a lot better in the hand.

It worried me that he may not like that look/feel so I wrote a note and it was supposed to go along with the slingshot, but of course it didn't make the trip.

Then for over a week now I've had to spend my spare time setting up for a mountain lion that I heard... so I've been absent the internet for the most part of this last week and my time that I have spent has all been purely business related.

Anyway, I'm glad you like the slingshot... the Hammer Takedown model IS my most accurate type, plus the forks are interchangeable with other types so the shooter can choose anything they prefer.

I've used one of these for a long time now as a test platform, testing various fork concepts and dimensions... so I know they're really really good. So good in fact I don't really shoot them that much because I simply hit everything I aim at... and that gets not so much fun real soon.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Looks good for hunting


----------



## Cattledog (Dec 14, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> .................. So good in fact I don't really shoot them that much because I simply hit everything I aim at... and that gets not so much fun real soon.


Yep, I guess that must get real boring! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I like mine so much that in a few months I am getting kubys of the Czech Republic to modify another for me slightly.
To accommodate 15 or 16 mm lead ball ammo.

Obviously it will be somewhat thicker, and ammo stored inside is likely to only be 4 or maybe 5.
But with the weight of that size lead, combined with my band set up.

I seriously doubt I would need a real lot of ammo in the slingshot.

Cheers Allan


----------

